# The pedigree of my new pup



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

here is the pedigree of my new puppy:

Sire:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/439031.html

Dam:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/587525.html

I was wondering what yall thought. Also I was wondering what the letters in front of the registration numbers means. I tried to find it online but the only thing that popped up was info on titles. I get to pick him up on 11 May. I am ssoooooo excited!!!!\\/ I will post pics as soon as I can.

Kayla


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice. Looking forward to pictures.

What are your plans for him?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Pedigree shows lots of emphasis on performance. Best wishes for you and your pup


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i tried to copy/paste a mating test of these 2, but had no luck.... at any rate, looks like some powerful genetics!

and we WILL need pics


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

I want to atleast do Schutzhund and maybe try Mondio Ring...just for fun.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

pedigree looks good.what colour is your pup the dam has nice colouring.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

He is going to be a dark sable. Does anyone know what the letters in front of the registration numbers on my pups pedigree. Also what attributes would you look for lets say Mondio Ring that wouldn't always come in shutzhund breeding. Thanks again:mrgreen: 


Kayla


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kayla Barth said:


> He is going to be a dark sable. Does anyone know what the letters in front of the registration numbers on my pups pedigree. Also what attributes would you look for lets say Mondio Ring that wouldn't always come in shutzhund breeding. Thanks again:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Kayla


A dog that prefers to bite the leg or the ass rather than the arm. Hard to find a good Shepherd that will follow french instructions.:mrgreen:


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> A dog that prefers to bite the leg or the ass rather than the arm. Hard to find a good Shepherd that will follow french instructions.:mrgreen:


LOL thanks for the advice. I will only take that lip from a fellow Minnesotan j/k ......has the weather warmed up yet?:lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

kayla, maybe i'm the only one, and maybe i have PMS, but i HOPE you have a great TD and a LOT of drive yourself if you're buying a dog w/these genetics as your first dog. 

which i assume it is as you don't know what the letters in front of the reg #'s mean, and whether the pup will be suited for one sport or another based upon those genetics. TBH, this scaares me a bit.

but who knows? i look forward to your training notes/questions. we're all here to help out, and everyone knows i ask some of the most basic newbie questions there are (just look  ).


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

ann freier said:


> kayla, maybe i'm the only one, and maybe i have PMS, but i HOPE you have a great TD and a LOT of drive yourself if you're buying a dog w/these genetics as your first dog.
> 
> which i assume it is as you don't know what the letters in front of the reg #'s mean, and whether the pup will be suited for one sport or another based upon those genetics. TBH, this scaares me a bit.
> 
> but who knows? i look forward to your training notes/questions. we're all here to help out, and everyone knows i ask some of the most basic newbie questions there are (just look  ).


 
You are absolutely correct in assuming that i am a BIG newbie to working line GSD. My step father raised :-& showline GSD which were quite successful in their own way. This will by no means be my first shepherd but the first one the way the breed was created to be. I do one day when I get big:lol: i would love to breed, raise and compete the GSD and maybe kick some mal a$$. lol j/k I know that he will be suited for SchH but I was thinking of dabbling in Ring at a later date and was wondering based off of the ped what the more expirenced ppl thought. When i decided that I was ready for a pup I was torn the "classic showline" and the working. I thought long and hard and decided that the working GSD was much better suited for me. With this pup I understand that it will be a huge undertaking not just to raise a pup but to do a service to the breed. The army has taught me that only the strong survive and if you admit your lack of knowledge and seek help when needed u WILL grow in your pursuits and you can not fail. 

Ann- I appriecate your frankness 

thanks everyone for their insite

Kayla


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kayla Barth said:


> LOL thanks for the advice. I will only take that lip from a fellow Minnesotan j/k ......has the weather warmed up yet?:lol:


70 today:-D


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> 70 today:-D


DAMN!!! I wished it had warmed up that quickly when I lived there....and that was only a couple of years ago...I do miss the snow though. 

kayla


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

The number before the registry indicates _which registry_. Here's a list of FCI recognized registries, and their country of origin.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Daryl that helps alot. Thats what I thought but wasn't sure...better to keep mouth and ask questions than blurt out an answer and sound like a tard. Do you by chance know what the SZ mean...I couldn't seem to find it on the list. 

kayla


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

SZ numbers are from the breeding book of the SV (Germany), and I'm not sure why that's not on the list.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Darly you are the man!!!!I have been wondering that for a hot minute. 
I will post pick next week when i get the little man
Thanks again.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Also what attributes would you look for lets say Mondio Ring that wouldn't always come in shutzhund breeding.

Do you have a club near you ??


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Also what attributes would you look for lets say Mondio Ring that wouldn't always come in shutzhund breeding.
> 
> Do you have a club near you ??


The people at Tarheel canine do training for it. Just to let you know Jeff, I put my flamesuit on when I saw that you had responded to my post. lol

Kayla


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Whats a flamesuit ??


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm jealous, Kayla! That looks to be an awesome pup your getting! Best of luck with him!


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Jeff

A flamesuit is something that will protect me from your remarks. Also so it also reminds me to not take it personal. I have read some of your post and wasn't sure what you where going to say. 

Kayla


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How does that work ? Is that some sort of nerd-ese ???


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Just some jargon that i picked up online....I can remember crap like that but when it comes to things that I should know I cant recall a damn thing lol
I am not a nerd unless you count the fact that I like cartoons....I read...I like science....OMG I am a nerd!!!!!!

kayla


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

What's wrong with being a nerd? I've been one for years. LOL Just remember the correct definition:

Never
Ending 
Radical 
Dudette.

;-) :-D


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I thought every one who trains dogs is cool at least the Schutzhund trainers are. Not sure about the ring sports crew The French language sounds gay to me. However when listing to the females on the field sounds sort of sexy.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Tina Rempel said:


> What's wrong with being a nerd? I've been one for years. LOL Just remember the correct definition:
> 
> Never
> Ending
> ...


i love it tina!!

kayla, when i got my first workingline GSD, i wanted to train him in ring--it sounded SO much more fun/practical. unfortunately, there are NO ring clubs anywhere near me, so Sch it is around here, or AKC Ob stuff (not that that's all bad, BTW). 

at any rate, after reading so many posts of ppl that purchased workingline GSD (or even Mals), that didn't have a clue as to what they were getting into which results in dogs in shelter/rescues/euthanized, i was happy to read your reply to my post, and even happier that it didn't offend you. though if it had, i would've known what type of owner you were :-\" ....

so now i'm looking forward to pics, training probs/solutions, etc. you should get a lot of dog!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Just because a pup has a good working dog pedigree, doesn't mean to say it's not manageable. Wait till you've got it and see how it develops.

I must admit they are faster, more athletic, more aggressive than their showline counterparts but what the heck - we're faster, more athletic, more aggressive than their showline owners, or not???

Enjoy.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

I questioned my friends when he said that he wanted to get a mastiff never mind the fact tha the only dog he had wasnt an old boxer/pit. I have found that if you dont question peoples intentions sometimes it results in heartache. When ever anything goes wrong with my animals i always ask my self what I did to cause them to react that way. Plus I am new and nobody knows me what else was to expect??? A parade with streamers and clowns?!?! lol I went to the pound today and met a sweet female shepherd...daddy deployed so he surenderd her and she hasnt been placed because she is a handful. I will do everything in my power not to let that happen to my dog.

"I must admit they are faster, more athletic, more aggressive than their showline counterparts but what the heck - we're faster, more athletic, more aggressive than their showline owners, or not???"
Gillian I couldnt agree more with you. lol


----------

